# FINAL FANTASY 7 REMAKE IS CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 15, 2015)

omfg!

The playstation e3 event just announced it. It's finally confirmed after popular demand! They're finally gonna make it. Apparently it's gonna be a timed exclusive for ps4. Yes. I'm so excited to see a nanaki again. In all his furry glory. 

[video=youtube_share;2OkbeH8aNW4]http://youtu.be/2OkbeH8aNW4[/video]


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 15, 2015)

Now they can finally friggin work on a FF XII remake for the PC!


----------



## thatbeast215 (Jun 15, 2015)

OMFG  MY CHILD HOOD


----------



## Charrio (Jun 15, 2015)

OK I'm impressed way better then that so called HD release on PC


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 15, 2015)

meh


----------



## Ratical (Jun 15, 2015)

FFVII Remake? Last Guardian?

Is this real life!?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 15, 2015)

I was watching it live. The moment the music came on.. I knew what it was. The audience reactions were pretty great.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2015)

Ruby/Sapphire remakes confirmed in 2014..

FF7 remake confirmed in 2015...

...

has anyone confirmed that Half Life 3 thing yet?


----------



## Astrium (Jun 15, 2015)

Hold on, like a full-on remake?

*Looks at trailer*
*Looks at Squenix's recent track record*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2015)

there are too many fucking Final Fantasy games
let it die already


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> there are too many fucking Final Fantasy games
> let it die already



Not 'til we get to Final Fantasy XXX.
We're already halfway there!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2015)

The gateway to being a FF fanboy is open. Bring out the Red XIII porn!


----------



## Fernin (Jun 16, 2015)

Ah yes, and now a whole new generation will get the experience the single most over rated RPG of all time. Only this time it won't have the benefit of fancy new cutscene tech to blind folks to the fact it's an extremely average (and in some ways mediocre) jrpg with a trite story, an annoying protagonist, and a plot with more holes than an afgan.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> there are too many fucking Final Fantasy games
> let it die already



They should have stopped at 10 tbh


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 16, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I was watching it live. The moment the music came on.. I knew what it was. The audience reactions were pretty great.


Yeah.  I was like. No fucking way. They didn't! when I saw the train thing. 



Volkodav said:


> there are too many fucking Final Fantasy games
> let it die already





Taralack said:


> They should have stopped at 10 tbh



Not until they make final fantasy tactics 2.



Fernin said:


> an annoying protagonist



Who cares about cloud these days. Nanaki is way more important than he'll  ever be. Lol. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The gateway to being a FF fanboy is open. Bring out the Red XIII porn!


I did want to draw nanaki again after this was announced. XD


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

Taralack said:


> They should have stopped at 10 tbh



10 is 9 too many


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 16, 2015)

Word's can't explain how happy I am. It makes the Steam port to PS4 seem like a bad dream.

FF7 is so over rated, but it's sooooo good


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Ah yes, and now a whole new generation will get the experience the single most over rated RPG of all time. Only this time it won't have the benefit of fancy new cutscene tech to blind folks to the fact it's an extremely average (and in some ways mediocre) jrpg with a trite story, an annoying protagonist, and a plot with more holes than an afgan.


But that's Persona 4....


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Ah yes, and now a whole new generation will get the experience the single most over rated RPG of all time. Only this time it won't have the benefit of fancy new cutscene tech to blind folks to the fact it's an extremely average (and in some ways mediocre) jrpg with a trite story, an annoying protagonist, and a plot with more holes than an afgan.


They can fix some of that.  Some.

Otherwise, I agree.  It wasn't bad but it never was epic to me.  I never _felt_ the impact of Aeris's death (thank you Internet for the spoilers) and -- worst of all -- my first impression of it was a demo of the PC version where for some reason all the 2D background textures came out scrambled, enabling me to immediately see them as just that -- static painted backgrounds (not that those are bad in and of itself, the old adventure games like King's Quest did that all the time, Ocarina of Time did that with its indoor areas).  Nothing since has *ever* come close to that level of disillusionment with, well, anything.

I didn't particularly care for the Materia system either.  Again, not a 'bad' system, but I more prefer spells to be learned and owned the old-fashioned way.


----------



## kodibear (Jun 16, 2015)

I had goosebumps the entire sneak peek. I am so excited to just see what they do and revisit it. I remember pre ordering the game and getting the cloud tee shirt from toys r us when I was a kid. It was 6th grade I think. It was just one of those really beloved games I loved so much as a kid. Good or bad, im gonna buy it for sure.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 16, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I didn't particularly care for the Materia system either.  Again, not a 'bad' system, but I more prefer spells to be learned and owned the old-fashioned way.



Spellbooks and Magical beast spirits FTW.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

Last guardian looks badass but im sure some shitty furry is already drawing porn


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

woo porn!


----------



## MeerwenKai (Jun 16, 2015)

I think I just about died. This was something that my cousin and I speculated that Square Enix would never do. I remember reading in one of the previous articles of years past that it was "too expensive" and "interest has died" type of thing. I know Square Enix is so into the late and greats but it is nice when they do something like this to harken back to the days of old. So, looking forward to this. My husband and I agreed that we would buy a PS4 *JUST *for this game alone. But thankfully, there are many others coming out that we want as well!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Hold on, like a full-on remake?
> 
> *Looks at trailer*
> *Looks at Squenix's recent track record*
> ...



That is my fear as well, especially when I look back at XIII... That game was BAD.
XV looks pretty neat though. If that turns out ok I'll keep my hopes up.
All they need to do is give the old game a facelift... I hope they know that the fans will eat them if they screw this up!



Volkodav said:


> there are too many fucking Final Fantasy games
> let it die already



Dude. Dude. Think about it: Fully animated and voiced Nanaki.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

Stop this you sluts

And no i dont like ff


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Stop this you sluts
> 
> And no i dont like ff


Are you crying?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2015)

I bet its gonna suck. And by suck it's not gonna be an actual remake of the game like Resident Evil 1 or PokÃ©mon GSC. Can't trust big devs these days.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I bet its gonna suck. And by suck it's not gonna be an actual remake of the game like Resident Evil 1 or PokÃ©mon GSC. Can't trust big devs these days.



Yeah, knowing Squeenix they are gonna make a "reimagining" of the original or some dumb crap like that instead of just giving people what they want.
I literally just want the same game with a facelift. I will buy a PS4 for that. I bought a Wii U for Windwaker HD for crying out loud.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are you crying?


No, there's a bug in my eye and im trying to drown it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I bet its gonna suck. And by suck it's not gonna be an actual remake of the game like Resident Evil 1 or PokÃ©mon GSC. Can't trust big devs these days.


Every Dragon Quest remake was great


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Every Dragon Quest remake was great



I wouldn't know m8, the only DQ game I have is DQM:J2 and I only got that in the mail today. I might try some others, but I dunno where to start.



CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, knowing Squeenix they are gonna make a  "reimagining" of the original or some dumb crap like that instead of  just giving people what they want.



That's what I thought. I have no problem with expansion or some rearrangements like RE1 Remake had, but that game also had part of the old team working on it, so they knew what they were aiming for. I'm not sure if that's the case for FF7.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

things that need to die:
kingdom hearts
final fantasy
call of duty
assassins creed
me


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> things that need to die:
> kingdom hearts
> final fantasy
> call of duty
> ...



I agree with you on most of that! Kingdom Hearts is overrated crap that makes no damn sense at all. Call of Duty has gotten really stale, the first one was awesome though. Same counts for Asscreed, only that the first game sucked as well. And well, that last one goes without saying ;D

As for Final Fantasy, the bad games need to die. Pretty much everything up to IX was pretty damn solid, starting with X things went down the shitter. It's fine for a series to run for a long time as long as the new games are actually worth a damn... X was awful, XI was an MMORPG, XII was supposedly ok but I never played it and XIII and its sequels were just pure shit. XIV was an MMORPG again and XV isn't out yet.
I just want good games! I don't care which series they belong to!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> X was awful, XI was an MMORPG, XII was supposedly ok but I never played it and XIII and its sequels were just pure shit. XIV was an MMORPG again and XV isn't out yet.


I have literally no idea what these numbers are, that's how many needless games this franchise has


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I have literally no idea what these numbers are, that's how many needless games this franchise has



I had a Guiness Book of World Records all about videogames, and it said that Final Fantasy had 45 releases in it altogether.

That was either in 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I had a Guiness Book of World Records all about videogames, and it said that Final Fantasy had 45 releases in it altogether.
> 
> That was either in 2009 or 2010.



see
thats too fucking much
theres only so much of that ridiculously over-sized sword that i can stand and that's it
the fucking movie was too much for me even

i remember the game w/ the black and white cat
those were the good old days


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> see
> thats too fucking much
> theres only so much of that ridiculously over-sized sword that i can stand and that's it
> the fucking movie was too much for me even
> ...



But they are not all about the dude with the giant sword 
If anything that's what I like about the franchise. Yes, there is a ton of Final Fantasy games. But every numbered Final Fantasy title of the main line is its own game. There are no sequels or prequels, they just share some elements but the plots are all different. And you can also easily ignore the sequels and spinoffs.
I think that actually makes it one of the most relaxed franchises out there. You can just pick any game you like without missing anything. Wanna play them all? Go for it. Only like retro games from the NES and SNES? No problem! Want to play the modern games starting with the PS1 era only? Sure, you won't miss anything!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I wouldn't know m8, the only DQ game I have is DQM:J2 and I only got that in the mail today. I might try some others, but I dunno where to start.


-1+2 for GBC is good.
-3 snes has a english patch you can get online.
-4, 5 and 6 are all on ds in english.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

we need a remake of 8 not 7. 8 ws superior in every way 7 is fanboy fodder


----------



## Astrium (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I wouldn't know m8, the only DQ game I have is DQM:J2 and I only got that in the mail today. I might try some others, but I dunno where to start.



_Dragon Quest VIII _for PS2. That game was one of my first RPGs and it is _the shit_. I still dig it out and play it occasionally today.



CaptainCool said:


> As for Final Fantasy, the bad games need to die. Pretty much everything up to IX was pretty damn solid, starting with X things went down the shitter. It's fine for a series to run for a long time as long as the new games are actually worth a damn... X was awful, XI was an MMORPG, XII was supposedly ok but I never played it and XIII and its sequels were just pure shit. XIV was an MMORPG again and XV isn't out yet.
> I just want good games! I don't care which series they belong to!



I liked _Final Fantasy X _as far as the plot and gameplay went. What I couldn't stand was the godawful voice acting/facial animation combo. And let's not forget this shit. _Final Fantasy XII _was one of my first games and it was pretty good, although there were some neutral enemies that could insta-kill you that were way too easy to provoke.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> _Dragon Quest VIII _for PS2. That game was one of my first RPGs and it is _the shit_. I still dig it out and play it occasionally today.


  Dq8 "is" the best Jrpg lol. enix should have just buried squaresoft and reigned supreme as the better half.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 16, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> Dq8 "is" the best Jrpg lol. enix should have just buried squaresoft and reigned supreme as the better half.



I wouldn't count out _Tales of Symphonia_, but otherwise, yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

soon as you get going into roman numerals you know you gone too far


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I wouldn't count out _Tales of Symphonia_, but otherwise, yeah, pretty much.


yeah that's like the second best. i still have both of my copies lol  DQ8 on ps2 with the cardboard box overcover, and the original 2 disc gamecube Tales of Syphonia


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> soon as you get going into roman numerals you know you gone too far



That might be true, I mean the Romans went too far their entire civilization.

Final Fantasy's not what it used to be. The original devs have moved on and we're basically on a replacement crew. I still enjoy some of the spin-offs, but the main series hasn't set the RPG standard in a while. FFXII was pretty good (I probably like it more than most), but I couldn't get hyped about anything since.

But seeing as how this one of the most requested remakes ever is *Final*ly coming out, what'll people ask for now?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

hey at least its no the shitty corridor simulator FF13 uhhg that was so shitty and its sequel was shitty too. i got the game and after about an hour i  scratched it and took it back. i said i opened it and it was damaged and i just wanted a refund. and i got the refund. and went and got a better game.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 16, 2015)

I gave up on the _Final Fantasy XIII_ series after an employee at GameStop told me Shiva turns into a motorcycle in one of the games. _Type-0 _is pretty good, although the controls are more like _Kingdom Hearts _than a traditional _Final Fantasy_â€‹.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 16, 2015)

FF7 was significant because of what it was in its time, it will need massive, massive revisions to be a good game today. Which means we have two options. 

The just remake it was all the inconsistencies and nonsense it had before, and release a mediocre game that looks really nice. 

Or, they revise it, incorporating all the newer lore, address the nonsense (the Golden saucer and the whole area around it for a modest example), and make a polished modern game while ignoring the nostalgia crowd's scream of "THEY CHANGED IT NOW EVERY THING IS RUINED WAAAAAAAHHHH" and so forth. 

In either case, the best we can hop for is it'll be a good rpg with some nice nostalgia. But let's not kid ourselves, FF7 will never be as important today as it was when it came out. 

Also 6 or 4 (2 to folks in the US) would have made a better remake in my opinion.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Fernin said:


> FF7 was significant because of what it was in its time, it will need massive, massive revisions to be a good game today. Which means we have two options.
> 
> The just remake it was all the inconsistencies and nonsense it had before, and release a mediocre game that looks really nice.
> 
> ...


Do you enjoy talking out of your ass?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> -1+2 for GBC is good.
> -3 snes has a english patch you can get online.
> -4, 5 and 6 are all on ds in english.



thx pal, I might give them a shot via emulator.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> thx pal, I might give them a shot via emulator.


Play 1+2 last


----------



## Fernin (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Do you enjoy talking out of your ass?



Do you enjoy being passive aggressive with no meaningful explanation of your claim?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Do you enjoy being passive aggressive with no meaningful explanation of your claim?



you've angered a fanboy :0


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 16, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Dude. Dude. Think about it: Fully animated and voiced Nanaki.


Oh yes! This is the very reason I want a final fantasy 7 remake! 




Ratical said:


> But seeing as how this one of the most requested remakes ever is *Final*ly coming out, what'll people ask for now?



The most requested sequel. Lol. Final fantasy tactics 2!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2015)

Settle the f down now you foxy slunts


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> The most requested sequel. Lol. Final fantasy tactics 2!



FFVII was the most requested remake, but as far as sequels go FFT2 would be Final _FANTASTIC_. Matsuno would have to come back to work on it, though. I'd buy the heck out of it. The. Heck.

FFT got sort of a remake on PSP, which was great aside from the slowdown. Botched port, but the game underneath is still wonderful.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Do you enjoy being passive aggressive with no meaningful explanation of your claim?


Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy that dolphin throwing Cloud 50 meters up to a platform?
Are you saying you _didn't _enjoy that one bitchfight?
Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy that one time Nanaki was walking/wobbling on two feet while he's a disguise as a Shinya grunt?
Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy that one time where Sephiroth kills the snake?
Are you saying you _didn't _enjoy the gold saucer bits?
Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy Aerith smart mouthing people?
Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy Don corneo and gay gym?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy that dolphin throwing Cloud 50 meters up to a platform?
> Are you saying you _didn't _enjoy that one bitchfight?
> Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy that one time Nanaki was walking/wobbling on two feet while he's a disguise as a Shinya grunt?
> Are you saying you _didn't_ enjoy that one time where Sephiroth kills the snake?
> ...


shit game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> shit game


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Think about it: Fully animated and voiced Nanaki.


They'd probably doe the FF4DS thing and give every character fixed names to suit the voice acting.  Otherwise Nanaki is the only character who'll get to be identified by name (which is kind of cool in a sense, but seriously).

I definitely would not mind another chance to see Red in action (insert Orwellian legs joke here), I just ... don't have the hype for it, y'know?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, but FF7 is, for me, the start of the decline of the series. To me, it's when they started to ditch the "fantasy" element. Sure, there was still Magic, however it had a "scientific" explanation. Lore and legend seem to be reduced to explainable phenomenon and half true "old wives tales". Don't get me wrong, since ff1 there have been sci-fi elements to all the games. This isn't a tech vs magic kind of a thing, it's a tech overtakes magic thing. I think ff6 handled it best in that regard. Not to say I didn enjoy 7, it's just that my anticipation for each upcoming game just seemed to dwindle. All in all I'm still a fan of the series, just not exited for any new additions or remakes(God knows I've given them all a shot) not that it has any bearing in this thread but my top 3 ff games(not including tactics, I cant Sophie's choice those games, I love them all) are 1) ff 6 2) ff 5 3) ff 1


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Brings back memories...


----------



## Taralack (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the best reaction video of all time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1vSYIHlMp8


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, but FF7 is, for me, the start of the decline of the series. To me, it's when they started to ditch the "fantasy" element.



Yeah, I guess it was kind of a turning point in terms of setting.  Yes, FF6 had a bit of scifi tech in it but that was mostly the Empire's province.  FF7 starts you off front and center in a modern metropolitan dystopia, against enemies with ACTUAL GUNS for the most part.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 17, 2015)

Relevant? 

[video=youtube;nZk1yJ4_s7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZk1yJ4_s7A[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 17, 2015)

@StrataDrake yea, that's pretty much what I'm talking about. Don't get me wrong, their are games with heavy science over fantasy that I love to death( wild arms, xenogears, phantasy star and star ocean to name a few ) I just always grouped ff into fantasy over science( which is kind of my preference) I like both types, but favor one over the other.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 17, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, but FF7 is, for me, the start of the decline of the series. To me, it's when they started to ditch the "fantasy" element. Sure, there was still Magic, however it had a "scientific" explanation. Lore and legend seem to be reduced to explainable phenomenon and half true "old wives tales". Don't get me wrong, since ff1 there have been sci-fi elements to all the games. This isn't a tech vs magic kind of a thing, it's a tech overtakes magic thing. I think ff6 handled it best in that regard. Not to say I didn enjoy 7, it's just that my anticipation for each upcoming game just seemed to dwindle. All in all I'm still a fan of the series, just not exited for any new additions or remakes(God knows I've given them all a shot) not that it has any bearing in this thread but my top 3 ff games(not including tactics, I cant Sophie's choice those games, I love them all) are 1) ff 6 2) ff 5 3) ff 1




But ix was full on magic and knights and shit
x was all about the summoner and their quest to take out sin. (I actually haven't finished 10 yet but I found that magic plays more of a role there than the tech)
XiI was in the same setting as tactics with the ivalice alliance thing going on. And bangaa.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh I loved 9. To me it was a return to the series roots. 10 was alright, but it still felt off to me( don't even get me started on 10 - 2 ) but it's all subjective on my part. As I've said, I prefer a more fantasy based FF. I'm in no way against or adverse to a science based rpg. If you want, you can look at it as I'm just a old foggie who refuses to take of his nostalgia glasses and move on/progress. Also, 10 was more post apocalyptic fantasy relm built off the ruins of science( in my opinion anyway ) 
as for 12 ....... It was better than 13 1 - 3 ? ....... Not saying much but still?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> But ix was full on magic and knights and shit


And that was part of the charm.  It wasn't technology in an easily-comparable-to-boring-real-life manner.  Sure, FF7 and FF8 had magic and summons too, but their settings (especially in the early game) were, well ... too _modern_.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not arguing that 9 wasn't good. In fact I do love 9. After 7, 9 is my favorite numbered game. And I don't like 12 that much. 

What I was getting at was that Cyanomega mentioning they started ditching the fantasy element starting 7 when 9 was full on magic, 10 focused on magic, and 12 has the same setting as tactics (set in the medieval times). So I'm don't think they were really ditching the fantasy element. Hell even 11 and 14 are all magic and fantasy. So basically all that's modern are just the 3 numbered games 7, 8 and 13 as well as the up coming 15.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, like I said it's all subjective on my part. Never said they completely ditched the fantasy element for all new games in the series, just that science seemed to take the forefront, like what I said about ff 10(more so in 10 - 2) the only ff games I could never truly get in to were the ff 13 trilogy(God knows I've tried, own and beaten them) Hell, I even enjoyed mystic quest and the ff gameboy games.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 18, 2015)

I would say that _Type-0 _is pretty much an even mix of magic and tech. Although it has a shared mythology with _XIII_, so take that as you will. They actually have the equivalent of a nuke called an "ultima bomb" that's capable of wiping out entire nations.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 18, 2015)

http://www.siliconera.com/2015/06/17/final-fantasy-vii-remake-will-have-more-work-done-to-its-story/

Few updates:
- The remake began development a little bit before the FF7 port (if they mean the PC version then that's around 2013).
- It will have some changes/additions to the story. They say their goal is the make the game better than the original.
- More info probably won't come out until next winter, along with possibly a finalized title.

So it's not gonna be a 1:1 conversion, but most of the original game will probably be there. I'm just wondering how they'll handle the battle/materia system.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 18, 2015)

From what I've read so far, it seems that they will be revamping the battle system for this. I kinda like the atb battle system of 13. So I'm rather curious on how they'll incorporate the material system into it. 

Also I'm sure they'll be working a lot on fixing those plot holes. And how they'll handle nanaki'S weapon. Im not sure if they'll stick with combs there.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone remember how you could use the game shark to have sephiroth in your party and glitch him into using his hidden limit breaks? It would be awesome if they worked those in somehow.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 18, 2015)

The funny thing about this video:

[video=youtube;37qcszl7wec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qcszl7wec[/video]

It's about games that should get HD remasters. Don't think too hard about which game was on the video's #1 spot. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2015)

Ratical said:


> - The remake began development a little bit before the FF7 port (if they mean the PC version then that's around 2013).


No, they probably mean the PS3 international version.  FF7 got a PC port back in the day, but ... let's not go there.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been thinking. In XIII-3 they released a ton of costumes for Lightning.
Would you pay extra to have a costume for Cloud so he can be in his dress throughout the whole game?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I've been thinking. In XIII-3 they released a ton of costumes for Lightning.
> Would you pay extra to have a costume for Cloud so he can be in his dress throughout the whole game?


Yes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2015)

When this remake was announced they had no in-game footage and basically said that they weren't very far into development and considering how long it took for Final Fantasy XIII Versus, which is now Finally Fantasy XV...

I have a strong feeling this won't even be released until very late in the PS4's life cycle. Hell the game will probably be released around the time the Playstation 5 has been announced. Or they'll do it like The Last Guardian and turn it into a PS5 project.

Basically, we'll probably have to find something else to do while waiting for it.

Or, maybe you guys, anyway. I did have Final Fantasy VII as a kid but RPGs never stuck with me, I'm bloody terrible at them. D:


----------



## Granus (Jun 20, 2015)

I get the feeling we won't see it released for a while, yeah, but I also get the feeling it's gonna be worth the wait. Or at least I hope it will be...

Well, either way, I'm just glad it's even happening. If I waited this long, I can wait more.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2015)

Granus said:


> I get the feeling we won't see it released for a while, yeah, but I also get the feeling it's gonna be worth the wait. Or at least I hope it will be...
> 
> Well, either way, I'm just glad it's even happening. If I waited this long, I can wait more.


I dunno, they say they'll make changes so maybe the combat will suck or they'll remove THE BEST SCENES IN THE GAME. But if they keep 'em in, well, maybe I'll actually buy the damn game. But only after a price drop, I grew out of Final Fantasy ages ago.


----------



## MeerwenKai (Jun 22, 2015)

I really hope they do not disappoint me. Square Enix has been doing that a lot as of late. Not thrilled with the mediocre train rolling by one too many times. Having it on the PS4 would be nice. Although, it is true that they took their damn sweet time with FFXIII Versus (now FFXV). FFXV I have mixed feelings about that game. I believe we know that if this game sucks hardcore then, I don't think we would hear the end of it from gamers that have a serious stiff one for the original game. 

I still see tons of videos saying how the original was superior or bashing the game as a "remake" and not a "remaster" blah, blah, blah...coming up anyways when it comes to this game. You try to please everyone, but it's impossible. There will be those few gamers that are still like, "WHY?! Leave the original game alone!!! Square Enix if you revisit this game you'll destroy and I'll hate you forever!!!" type of response. It's only natural progression of things. 

While, I am happy...I will save my excitement for when the game comes out and I've played a few hours of it. Until then, screen shots will amuse me and videos showing some gameplay stuff will be nice. But how often have I been excited over this kind of stuff and the game be a real letdown. I seriously, hope it is not the latter.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> When this remake was announced they had no in-game footage and basically said that they weren't very far into development and considering how long it took for Final Fantasy XIII Versus, which is now Finally Fantasy XV...
> 
> I have a strong feeling this won't even be released until very late in the PS4's life cycle. Hell the game will probably be released around the time the Playstation 5 has been announced. Or they'll do it like The Last Guardian and turn it into a PS5 project.
> 
> ...



It's already been confirmed in an interview that development started before December 2014, before they announced the PS4 port of the PC version. That doesn't really say much though and considering how big this project is probably gonna be... 
Personally I hope for a late 2017 release so the game would still come out for the 20th anniversary of the PS1 version.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 22, 2015)

MeerwenKai said:


> I still see tons of videos saying how the original was superior or bashing the game as a "remake" and not a "remaster" blah, blah, blah...coming up anyways when it comes to this game. You try to please everyone, but it's impossible. There will be those few gamers that are still like, "WHY?! Leave the original game alone!!! Square Enix if you revisit this game you'll destroy and I'll hate you forever!!!" type of response. It's only natural progression of things.



I think square enix knows this too. They put it in the trailer.
â€œThe reunion at hand may bring joy, it may bring fear. But let us embrace whatever it brings.â€ either way, we will see when it finally comes out. 

I'm curious on how they'll do the battle system. They confirmed they just can't have really pretty HD models of them in a line then going forward to attack and such. I like how the combat in lightning returns is tho so something akin to that is definitely welcome. Not that much of a fan of pure action rpg like the new ffxv will be. But i do hope they still make it enjoyable like before.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 22, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yes.



This says a lot about your objectivity. Ah well, my opinion from before stands. They'll need to change it for it to be good since it doesn't have any technowow or audience with little exposure to RPGs this time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

Fernin said:


> This says a lot about your objectivity. Ah well, my opinion from before stands. They'll need to change it for it to be good since it doesn't have any technowow or audience with little exposure to RPGs this time.


That "yes" was a "Yes, SE would milk the fuck out of FF7 with DLC." Like Bamco did with Tales of games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2015)

I do hope this one has a proper translation and makes the story make a little bit more sense. The PS1 version was so...broken and disjointed story wise.





CaptainCool said:


> I've been thinking. In XIII-3 they released a ton of costumes for Lightning.
> Would you pay extra to have a costume for Cloud so he can be in his dress throughout the whole game?


Of course. And now it'll be in HIGH POLY HD.

They better make him look like a qt boy





Schwimmwagen said:


> thx pal, I might give them a shot via emulator.


3 and 4 are already officially available on PC.
But 4 isn't worth playing


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> But 4 isn't worth playing


But it is


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2015)

Obviously, there's no shock value in Aeris's death this time around.  And can they at least give it some matching music this time?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 24, 2015)

maybe they will make the game good this time.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 24, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I've been thinking. In XIII-3 they released a ton of costumes for Lightning.
> Would you pay extra to have a costume for Cloud so he can be in his dress throughout the whole game?



Actually I got that for free. I tried to keep it for as long as I can but in the end, I think yer really gonna have to sacrifice that for something else since it gets outclassed by other costumes in the long run. To be fair tho,  I had the cloud costume schemata up until the final day. 

Ye know.  After playing lightning returns, I always had a theory that it somehow connected to ff7. I guess that's just me. Lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

What if Cloud's DLC was costumes of Lightning's default wear?


----------



## Astrium (Jun 25, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Obviously, there's no shock value in Aeris's death this time around.  And can they at least give it some matching music this time?



Maybe this time someone will be smart enough to use a goddamn Phoenix Down before they sink her body into a lake and lose it forever.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Maybe this time someone will be smart enough to use a goddamn Phoenix Down before they sink her body into a lake and lose it forever.


But it didn't work on Galuf...

So when Aeris decided to become more powerful than you can possibly imagine, I doubt she'd let a Phoenix Down get in the way of that.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 25, 2015)

Can we make a list of characters from _Final Fantasy _that nobody even bothered to try to ressurrect? I'll start:
-Aerith.
-Tellah.
-Anna.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Maybe this time someone will be smart enough to use a goddamn Phoenix Down before they sink her body into a lake and lose it forever.


Sephiroth's blade plot breaks magic BS, She needed a doctor.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 25, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Can we make a list of characters from _Final Fantasy _that nobpdy even bothered to try to ressurrect? I'll start:
> -Aerith.
> -Tellah.
> -Anna.



General Leo.
Teta/Tietra from FF Tactics.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 26, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> What if Cloud's DLC was costumes of Lightning's default wear?


----------

